# Steven Seagal sued for allegedly keeping sex slaves



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 13, 2010)

http://movies.msn.com/the-wrap/steve-seagal-sued/story/?GT1=28101



> The lawsuit alleges sexual harassment in violation of federal labor laws; illegal sex trafficking; retaliation; wrongful termination; and false representations about employment. Each of the six counts seeks in excess of $1 million in damages.


 
just wow....


----------



## ShelleyK (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## CoryKS (Apr 13, 2010)

That girl was under siege because he felt the fire down below.  Now she's out for justice.  He must have thought he was above the law or something.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 13, 2010)

Alrighty then....

So you were sexually assaulted for a week, forcibly intoxicated by pills and then threatened by a famous person that "You won't get your eyeliner back unless you promise to be quiet about this..." ?  

...and then you bring a ... wait for it ... _civil lawsuit_?

It is a sad story that ALL her personal belongings were apparently shipped to New Orleans, including her car for which she had the keys, and then she left them to get away from this situation.

I wasn't there, but hoes...I mean holes in the story abound.  

Just my .02


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 13, 2010)

All this on a policeman's salary?  Maybe those Marked for Death residuals are better than I thought...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 13, 2010)

More on it..

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...sued-sex-trafficking-assault/?test=latestnews

And isn't he a cop in Louisanna? Has a lame TV show?

Deaf


----------



## grydth (Apr 13, 2010)

Anybody can sue anybody for anything.... proving it, now that is something else.

Anybody can make allegations. Famous people, deservedly in some cases and falsely in others, are frequent lawsuit targets.

I would say let's see what evidence surfaces....


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 13, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> More on it..
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...sued-sex-trafficking-assault/?test=latestnews
> 
> ...


He's legitimately a reserve deputy in Louisiana.  He's been doing it for years...  quietly.  From what I've heard from various sources, he's more than a celebrity photo op.  I do think that the Show hypes him  lot...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 14, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> He's legitimately a reserve deputy in Louisiana.  He's been doing it for years...  quietly.  From what I've heard from various sources, he's more than a celebrity photo op.  I do think that the Show hypes him  lot...



I think the biggest problem with the show is that he is still a lousy actor so it looks pretty cheesy. We already know that the man has genuine fighting skills, and he has been doing the deputy thing for a long time before there was a show about him, so it is certainly possible that he is qualified and not just a celeb being used for publicity.


----------

